# my clones in differnt stages



## tiller08 (Jan 10, 2008)

ok this is what i look for in a good clone stock there are three pics the fist is a week in soil the second will be two weeks saterday the third will be at five weeks all all from same donor


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 10, 2008)

looks good id like to see that happen in 2 weeks that would be a good choice for me,i have slow and fast clones from the same mother,id say faster growth better doent mean better  canidate.i gotta kill the slow pokes and make room for the fast bloomers loli estimate clones to form root in 1 to 2 weeks with a 2 to 3 week vegg then flower.PS


----------



## headband (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry dude they arnt looking to good:hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 11, 2008)

they look good to me


----------

